# Battery Lifespan



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

WinkDinkerson said:


> If you are still covered by 4 year parts warranty (not 3 yr. maintenance), BMW should replace the battery free of charge. Mine died at 3yrs. 10 months after in-service date, and was replaced by the dealer. You will note that the battery is not among the excluded items in the 4 yr. warranty.


Yup, I can confirm this. Mine was indeed replaced free of charge, under warranty.


----------

